# Check out the intruding male flower



## LordElSupremo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 6, 2016)

What do you mean exactly


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2016)

Are we looking for a hermi?


----------



## LordElSupremo (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm new to the site, I posted more than one pic here actually and I think they pulled the wrong ones.  But when I get it done, look at that little male flower.  You know, I found that on several more buds as I'm sampling around the room. Same pattern: One single male flower tucked underneath a smaller bud near bottom.  Couldn't even see them until lifting the bud and looking underneath.  Like I practically needed a special mirror to examine plants.  I want one of the little dental mirrors.  Two freak plants out of five Big Buds.  The last time, it was two freaks out of 9 plants.  The first Big Bud room came out completely seedless and the plants I didn't screw up yielded well.  This one wasn't so lucky.  But two incidents in two tries with this breed is enough for me.  Also, one plant is behind the pace as seen in the other pictures.  Same exact amount of time.  Weird.  I want a more stable strain.  The others are ready this Saturday after another flush.  Covered with milky trichromes and sticky icky.  I put some fresh in the vaporizer and it was excellent.  Sweet taste and a powerful buzz.  The room is not completely seeded so I'm happy.  I have other pictures posted some where.  This crew finished quickly in flowering,  Saturday is 49 days.  but the vegetative session was too long.  I wanted over 24 inches before budding, and it took seemingly forever.  I'm going to carefully select another strain.  All these exotic names and new varieties.  Kind of overwhelming.  I was thinking White Widow because I'm guessing they might get up quicker what with the sativa heritage.  I haven't smoked it in years, but when I did it was incredible.

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/8307/vY38cs.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img911/5739/pgLY01.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/2695/JWKMFd.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2016)

Nanners can hide inside buds and be totally invisible, so not matter how well you examine the plant, you might not fine them.  Go with good stable genetics.  If something throws male flowers, it is out of my closet.  There are simply too many excellent strains that do not hermy in a good environment.

In fact, I think that you will be amazed how much better quality other bud is than Big Bud, a strain developed for its yield rather than its quality, which I have also found lacking.

When looking for a strain, decide what you want out of your bud and then pick the appropriate strain, rather than just picking something blindly.  I personally am not a big fan of White Widow.  Check out Leafly--it has strains listed by attributes.  https://www.leafly.com/


----------

